# Train tracks washed out



## Gingee (Apr 19, 2013)

We have had a lot of rain in the last couple days. About a hour ago, I went down to the train tracks and took some pictures. The bridge had broken apart and it is right within inches of the train track. There is another train track a little farther up that looks okay (at least where I can tell). The Burlington people were there also along with our local news. If I could figure out how to get the pictures from my cell phone, I would. This is not Amtrak tracks though.


----------



## Texan Eagle (Apr 19, 2013)

Which city, town, state, country are you reporting about?


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 19, 2013)

Does anyone know the status of the Red River?

Thanx


----------



## Notelvis (Apr 19, 2013)

Sounds like OP might be talking about Burlington, IA which is particularly flood-prone when there is this much rain in the Midwest.


----------



## gn2276 (Apr 19, 2013)

Last night according to the National Weather Service they set the percentage at 90% for the Red River to reach 34+ feet at Fargo and a 50% chance of reaching 44+ feet. At 30 feet the rail bridge will be shut down and at 34.4 feet the track will be under water.


----------



## Gingee (Apr 20, 2013)

This is in Peoria, Illinois. Our river is due to have a record high on Tuesday. There is a creek that rose so high that it broke a bridge by the train tracks.


----------



## PaulM (Apr 21, 2013)

Notelvis said:


> Sounds like OP might be talking about Burlington, IA which is particularly flood-prone when there is this much rain in the Midwest.


I hope this is one time you don't know what you are talking about.  I'm catching #5 at Mount Pleasant tomorrow, one stop west of Burlington; and I wouldn't want it to have trouble getting across the Mississippi. Actually, #5 was only 10 minutes late today, and has been running pretty much on time the last few days.


----------



## GregL (Apr 21, 2013)

I believe Gingee meant the Burlington Northern people. I do know that BNSF had all three main lines tore out because of sever flooding 3 miles east of Chillicothe, Ill. several days ago. That is the old Santa Fe line between Ft. Madison, Ia. and Chicago. Also, Amtrak doesn't use that line between Chicago and Galesburg. As far as I know, the line through Burlington, Ia. is still okay.


----------



## Gingee (Apr 21, 2013)

There were employees from Burlington doing some things on the tracks. One track definitely could not be in use but I think it other one maybe. This is off of Route eight in Pottstown (little bitty town by Peoria). Also our river is flooding (Peoria and East Peoria). I don't think our tracks there are used for anything but maybe they are. This is downtown so I don't go there too often.


----------

